# Modifiers KO, KX, KP, and KQ



## dballard2004 (Jan 25, 2011)

Is anyone using these modifiers?  Can anyone tell me the correct use of these modifiers, please?  From my research, it appears that modifiers KO, KQ, and KP could be reported with nebulizer treatments appended to the J code for the inhalation solution.  Is anyone reporting these modifiers with nebulizer treatments?

Thanks.


----------



## JanetG (Jul 16, 2015)

*Modifier KQ< KP< KO*

I was wondering if they can be used with J7324 or are they only used for inhalation drugs.


----------

